# Daisy's Gold Fish Bowl



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's favorite new toy 

YouTube - Eeny Meeny Miny Mo


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

That was way cute! I am sure someone will say something about the safety of the fish, but it is pretty cute! Looks like she is having a good time. You should get her some wind up swimming pool toys, she might like those too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey kell :wave:

Do you mean how safe it is for Daisy to eat the goldfish? She does, of course, when she catches them. Goldfish are fairly healthy. High in iron, Vitamin B and minerals. A little high in cholesterol but she doesn't eat enough of them for me to get too worried about that. The bones are so small and soft, of course, those aren't an issue. Daisy's been catching fish at the lake for years, larger ones, never a problem of any kind. She had ACL surgery last January and can't go to the lake to fish as often as she'd like so we're compromising. I made her a kinda sorda lake in the backyard!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Dis is Tailer...I wanna come try to help cach dem fishies! Daisy u habe da bestest Momma...Can u gibe her a big wet kiss from me, K?

I gotted my first ully stick tonight...it is berry good to shewz...Momma says one end is now limp...

I haffa take Momma our fur her walk now. By Beautiest Daisy! --Dis B Tailer Da Golden Nibbler


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, I just saw this video section here. Jo Ellen, I saw this video before but can never watch it enough. We love Daisy!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was funny. Thanks for sharing. I cant believe you bought her goldfish to catch in her pool. What a mommy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great! I watched the other one too, where she caught the fish!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good job. Now why can't I be that creative.

Hooch


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

to cute. the things we do to keep our fur babies happy


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Priceless, I never thought of doing something like that..


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Jo, that is just wonderful! Her spirit is alive and well. Daisy can have fun in a pool or a lake. She can catch big fish or small fish...it doesn't matter. She is clearly happy and joyous and doing what she does best. What a wonderful idea for her. I absolutely love that big wagging tail. She is one happy girl!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

JoEllen,

Daisy looks so happy in her pool, what fun she had!!

I don't even think she cared a hoot that she wasn't fishing at the lake. She is one happy girl 

(Off topic, but what a pretty girl she is, too!!! )


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hahaha, you made my day with this one...that vid is going in my 'keeper' file!!!!
_*One fish, two fish, catch fish, chew fish!!!*_


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor wee goldfish! Nowhere to hide. I certainly couldnt do it, but thats me, a softy to the end.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that's a great video! Been wanting to watch it all day but at work if you go to youtube in ANY form you get SURF CONTROL!! I just LOVE how intent she is on catching those fishies!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL! What fun! Very cute!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Poor wee goldfish! Nowhere to hide. I certainly couldnt do it, but thats me, a softy to the end.


i thought i'd be the only one thinking "poor goldfish"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, I remember when Jo Ellen's Daisy was in training to catch fish. When was that, 2003? I told her to buy one of those plastic fish that actually swim around in the water! :uhoh:

My Aunt use to pull mice out of a boarder's snake tank. She was afraid of the Boa, but didn't want to see the mouse die...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What can I say, my dear sweet golden retriever .... is a fish murderer :curtain:

ha ha Kimm.... I do remember that! I had started to ask the question, if she never catches a fish, will she die a happy dog. I was worried !! Wasn't too long after that she did catch her first fish and the rest is history.

Fishing is her passion. My heart will sink inside me the day she can no longer fish. And I'm probably going to be reincarnated as a fish now 



> _*One fish, two fish, catch fish, chew fish!!!*_


_* *_

Lovestofly, I get the same thing at work. I accept it, but I don't like it !! LOL 

_*:wave:*_


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

very cute.......Daisy looked like she was having tons of fun. Does she catch a lot of fish? Is your pool still intact? I want to get Charlie a pool to play in but we can't fit a plastic one in the car. I was scared he'd pop a blow up one.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So far so good with the pool. There was one tear that I just patched, not a big deal.

Does she catch alot of fish ... not sure how to answer that. Relatively, I suppose so. I took her to the lake tonight, she caught 4 bluegill, one very large one too! Goldfish are harder. She probably catches 1 or 2 when she sets her mind to it. But there's times she catches 1/2 dozen or so, if she hasn't been to the lake in a couple of days.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> ha ha Kimm.... I do remember that! I had started to ask the question, if she never catches a fish, will she die a happy dog. I was worried !! Wasn't too long after that she did catch her first fish and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> _*:wave:*_


I remember that vividly! LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a great idea, love the video and your beautiful Daisy. We had to patch our pool today too, 2 big tear where the ramp for peanut feel and tore it up. But it's fixed, dogs didn't like that they couldn't swim toady


----------

